
Dizzy Gillespie ran for U.S. president - keiferski
https://www.jazziz.com/time-dizzy-ran-president-united-states/
======
rudiv
> John Birks Society

LOL. In case anyone missed the reference:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Birch_Society](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Birch_Society)

